# Fussy Eater



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Ever since my DD turned one and started feeding herself she has become an extremely fussy eater.  She will eat carbohydrates until the cows come home and obviously anything sugary    However trying to get any protein/vegetables/fruit down her is an ongoing battle.  She will eat eggs but only the whites (the bit that doesn't have the protein!) and she will drink milk (but not loads).  She will eat carrots (as long as she can dip them in brown sauce like her Dad   ) but no other vegetables.  She will try a fruit, say she likes it then not eat it again.  I've tried mashing things up to hide them, baking cakes with vegetables, but she susses it out.  She won't even eat a yoghurt unless it is smooth with no fruit bits.

The health visitor recommended just putting it in front of her on the basis that she would eat it if she was hungry and if she refused to send her to bed on an empty stomach.  I wasn't happy about the idea but I tried it and it failed completely as she just dug her heels in (obviously matched to me for stubborness   ).  We are currently using reward charts to encourage her to eat one thing a day which she would prefer not to eg chicken.  She is doing it but it is painful watching her trying to force down three tiny pieces of chicken or whatever we've put on her plate that she doesn't want.

My head is telling me not to fuss as her diet is fairly healthy and she is the right weight for her age.  She only has one biscuit a day and apart from special occasions like Xmas/Birthdays only has a bar of chocolate at the weekend and she eats plenty of healthy cereals.  However my heart is worrying that after four years we have made no progress in this matter and she is going to continue to grow with a limited diet of cereal, bread, rice and pasta.  Thankfully her brother may have his emotional/behavioural issues but he eats everything you put in front of him.

Can someone please tell me I'm being a fussy old woman and should just let her get on with it


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi Cindy
I have just sent you a PM

Love Crusoe
x


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi cindy,

It's really hard not to worry about theses sort of things isn't it. Might she be playing you up a bit because she knows your worried about it? Tried fruit smoothies? Or making her own fruit kebabs?

Good luck, and let us know what works.
Xx Ruth

Ps the egg white is the healthiest part with most of the protein. Body builders only eat this and discard the yolk (which contains the carbs and fat)! But don't tell ur daughter in case she changes her mind!


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Crusoe, have replied to your PM.

Ruth, tried smoothies no go but I'm pleased to learn I had it wrong about eggs, makes me a lot happier.   

I've got PMT at the moment, I've managed to resist a chocolate binge and think I decided to make mountains out of molehills instead.

Will try harder to chill out and get back to focusing on the more serious issues in life.

Thanks a lot ladies x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

you've probably tried already but does she help prepare food? mine are always more likely to eat something they've helped with. mine wash, peel,grate/ chop stuff for me, stir things in the pans, help serve etc..they get very involved. they do it regularly, not just once in a blue moon, helping cook is part of their life so they've learnt loads about it. Also growing things is a big help..you could try growing strawberries and simple stuff like carrots/peas/beans/tomotoes..herbs too..
i was going to say smoothies too..what about if she got to choose what went in? 

kj x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

How about baked beans or spaghetti in a sauce, will she eat those? Or Spaghetti bolognaise?

If she'll eat anything with a tomato sauce base then you can always cook up a variation of different veggies (peppers, courgette, carrot and tomato) cook and blend them together to make a saue and just stir into her usual beans/spaghetti, a little at a time of course.

Or how about apple/orange juice etc that counts as their 5 a day.

Or Raisins and dried fruits?  yoghurt covered fruit flakes??

xxxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

My DD can be a bit fussy too (think that may be an understatement....  ) and I try a few things.

I give 2 options for meals, with no negotiation!
For the things i know she won't eat, i put a tiny bit (i.e. one tiny square of meat, or 3 peas etc) on her plate.  I tell her that she doesn't have to eat it but she gets a marble if she does. (reward marbles!)  Sometimes she just eats it anyway, sometimes she doesn't (more often not actually! but eventually i'm hoping they will seem normal things to have on her plate).
I also give a time limit for meals (i set the clock on the oven) for 20 minutes (15 for breakfast), and if it isn't eaten by then, it goes in the bin.  If by that point they are eating well, i might be lenient on the time.  If at the end of the time i think they have eaten sensibly, they will get pudding, if they haven't eaten well (i don't enforce clean plates) then they go without.  She went to bed without dinner or pudding the other night.  She survived!

It has improved their eating a little over recent weeks.  I am also cracking down on table manners too!


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

its so difficult isnt it?   to u. if you had told me 2 years ago how worried and anxious i would get over my kids not eating properly etc i would be like 'no chance!!' however......

i think its very hard not to concentrate on her eating habits. have you asked your dr to refer you to dietician? they mite be able to give u tips or put your mind at ease? we had to go with my eldest and its not until you actually tell them what she did actually eat, that you realised that it wasnt _that _bad. my eldest eats with her eyes - she doesnt like red meat/veg. what i found helped was if i explained to her that chips - which she obv loved - is a potatoe, which can make chips...mashed potatoe, wedges etc etc. she always hated mash but now eats it. same with cheese - told her its what she eats on her pizza...

as you say, your dd is correct weight and it certainly sounds like you dont fill her with 'rubbish'.  well done you.

take care of yourself xxxxx


----------

